# Replica of Liverpool Castle, Rivington, Jan 2011



## Tomoco (Jan 27, 2011)

Replica of Liverpool Castle, Rivington, Jan 2011
Liverpool Castle was a castle which was situated in Liverpool, England (grid reference SJ34269027). It stood from the early 13th century to the early 18th century. In the village of Rivington on the West Pennine Moors near Chorley there is a full-size replica of Liverpool Castle, in ruins it is a recreation of Liverpool Caste as it was when demolished in 1725. Some people say that this Castle was built deliberately as a ruin to overlook the reservoir, The replica was built in the early 1900s for the 1st Viscount Leverhulme and based on a partly conjectural reconstruction of the castle prepared by E. W. Cox in 1892. Only a small number of stonemasons and labourers worked on the site, and the build, slow in progress, and was abandoned in 1925 after Lord Leverhulme's death. The present owners are United Utilities.




























































































































Thanks for looking, Enjoy.


----------



## turner74 (Jan 27, 2011)

*Rivington*

Great pics . This place is local to myself but i still love taking the kids to it followed by a trek up to the pike always find something new on each visit.
Cheers Mark


----------



## tank2020 (Jan 28, 2011)

Weird place, almost looks like a movie set or theme park. Thanks for the post!


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 28, 2011)

What an unusual place. Really like this.

Cheers, Manok.


----------



## krela (Jan 28, 2011)

Tis a curious little place. Thanks.


----------



## oldscrote (Jan 28, 2011)

I like this a lot,what a beautiful example of the stone masons art. Thanks for posting.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice! Lovin this place!


----------



## Tigger (Jan 30, 2011)

Leverhume park is full of follies - go explore the other side of the road


----------

